# Show us your Snakes! (That's right.. we don't discriminate, all Snakes welcome!)



## Skippii (Jan 31, 2013)

In my time here, I've noticed a LOT of picture threads that only target specific snake species. That makes it hard for people like me with less common snakes (Cape York carpet etc) to post up pics without starting a new thread each time.

Plus I want to see anything and everything that you guys have got and want to show off, common or less so (as I'm sure everyone else around here does). So! With that in mind, I'll start by throwing in some pictures of my critters (Won't be the best picture quality going, as I've currently only got a phone camera.. with any luck I'll get a decent camera come July).

Here's one of my first pictures of Floyd (Cape York carpet) out in the sunlight. I LOVE what it does to his eyes!






Then this is on the same outing. Floyd started really noticing the grass at the edge of the slab, and got quite curious.. Spent a good few minutes in that position just looking out over the vast expanse of what must have looked like a jungle to him.





Here's Floyd's first meal eaten while hanging, I was very proud of my lil fella!





Sierra outside (Water Python. I'm yet to get some decent pictures of her, she just does not sit still haha, always cruising around at what must be 10xFloyd-Speed)





Sierra after a meal, almost tied herself in a knot





Alright guys, don't make me look like a goof  Show us some of yours!

x


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 31, 2013)

cant be bothered uploading any new ones  so heres a couple of oldys


----------



## Skippii (Jan 31, 2013)

I love shedding pictures, I can never get any decent ones of mine.. They always either shed when I'm asleep, or If I do see them shedding they're moving the whole time (I've got terrible lighting in here, and they always seem to shed at night.. That in combination with a camera phone = no shedding pictures and a very sad Renae )

Your critters are gorgeous though, feeling a lil bit jealous right now..

x

- - - Updated - - -

That's all you guys have got?  Slightly underwhelming.. 

Still, awesome snakeys Thomasss


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow wow skippii your snakes are just stunning, Floyd is so cute and sierra love her colour.


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 31, 2013)

Here are some pics of my critters...

Jellabie is the Darwin Carpet and Laddu is the hatchy Windora Stimmie


----------



## Skippii (Jan 31, 2013)

Aww thanks Reptiles101  I think they're gorgeous, but I guess everyone thinks their own critters are the cutest on the block!

Awesome critters Steph, Laddu has such cute lil orange eyes, gotta love baby stimmies! How big is Jellabie? Love the markings

x


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 31, 2013)

Jellabie is about 1.2 m long.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 1, 2013)

I won't fit all of mine on here, so here's just a couple of them for you.

Cape York





Bredli





Roughies









Woma





Children's





Jag





Striped Bredli





100% Het Olive





Albino Olive


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 1, 2013)

Here you go, the last pic is my beautiful spotted girl who went into some kind of shock after brumation and I lost her, RIP Cloak


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 1, 2013)

This is Thrash. Bredli python.






Maze. Striped jungle. 






Flynn. Rough scaled python. 






Juliette. Albino Darwin. 











We also have another albino Darwin whose name is Romeo and a crazy cracker coastal who I have never held and is just nasty! His name is east. 

These pics are really old too. They have all grown up so much! Ill try to get new pictures soon, but don't expect them because I'm pretty lazy and ill probably forget!


----------



## phantomreptiles (Feb 1, 2013)

Maze is "amazing", what great pics - thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah she's stunning. Gets better with every shed and she's such a darling to handle too.


----------



## Variety (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful snakes everyone,

Here is my caramel coastal before her first big enclosure






Heres my Tiger jungle x Striped intergrade







photos were form an iphone and the jungle shed that night.


----------



## Skippii (Feb 1, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> the last pic is my beautiful spotted girl who went into some kind of shock after brumation and I lost her, RIP Cloak



Sorry to hear about your spotted girl  stories like this are so sad..
Gorgeous bunch of critters you got there though

- - - Updated - - -

Wow, you guys have all got some absolute stunners! I especially love the roughies.. I can't go past those great big blueish eyes.

Thanks for sharing, everyone!


----------



## Snapped (Feb 1, 2013)

Just a few of my Murray Darling - Monster


----------



## Taylor125_2 (Feb 1, 2013)

View attachment 280065
my murray darling on an adventure outside


----------



## Skippii (Feb 1, 2013)

Taylor125_2 said:


> View attachment 280065
> my murray darling on an adventure outside



Picture link didn't work for me


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 1, 2013)

Me either.


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 1, 2013)

Currently my favourites, Zara my yearling albino and my latest addition Athena my patternless StimsonStimson


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 1, 2013)

A good choice in snakes AND footy teams....................................................Ron


----------



## Taylor125_2 (Feb 2, 2013)

Try again 
This is my Murray Darling on his first trip outside


----------



## ethapYtHn (Feb 2, 2013)

i dont have any exciting snak species ive really only got one heres some pics of a yearling jungle of mine named London


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 2, 2013)

Taylor125_2 said:


> Try again
> This is my Murray Darling on his first trip outside



Oh he's so cute! I love baby snakes!


----------



## Planky (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Skippii (Feb 2, 2013)

ethapYtHn said:


> i dont have any exciting snak species ive really only got one heres some pics of a yearling jungle of mine named London



This is APS, *all* snakes are exciting. Post up as many pics of London as you'd like  he looks like a sweety! Nice setup too, I love how the little tree goes between floors.

- - - Updated - - -



Taylor125_2 said:


> Try again
> This is my Murray Darling on his first trip outside



Ahh! He has SUCH a cute little face.. Reminds me of Floyd when he was smaller

- - - Updated - - -

Some vens, that's what this thread needed 

Gorgeous snakes, Planky. Love the death adder's pattern, they always seem to have such amazing patterns. You free handle your vens? Lot of brave people around here..


----------



## Nellynake (Feb 2, 2013)

Barney
































Wilma about to shed 













Nelly 










http://i.imgur.com/TuyMnqI.jpg[/IMG


[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/rlQj8PC.jpg


don't have photo's of the other 2. maybe i should get some lol


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 3, 2013)

These are my three babies


----------



## Skippii (Feb 4, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> These are my three babies



Wow, gorgeous! That black & white is really striking, I love it


----------



## Skippii (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry about the shocking quality haha, just thought I'd show you guys Floyd exploring his soon-to-be new home. Was just sorting out where different pieces of furniture should go, and I thought I'd let him help


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 4, 2013)

RSPcrazy, your snakes are so beautiful, it's just amazing - that little RSP rolled in a ball is just the more adorable little shnooky ever. I never get tired of looking at that picture


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 4, 2013)

Taylor125_2 that little sweetie is just wonderful - what a beautiful little face he has!!


----------



## p.price (Feb 5, 2013)

*Jim the Diamond Python*

Jim!


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Before and after shed*

These are the pictures I put up the other day of my spotted and some that I took today after she shed.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> RSPcrazy, your snakes are so beautiful, it's just amazing - that little RSP rolled in a ball is just the more adorable little shnooky ever. I never get tired of looking at that picture



Thanks, I never get tired of looking at that picture either.


----------



## John_lisa (Feb 6, 2013)

are female woma are female jungle male woma eating my son with female BHP me with are male BHP


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 6, 2013)

I think this should be a sticky, I don't own a snake (yet) but I would hate for this thread to get lost in the forums if no one posted for a while. And it's a great way to see all the different species, especially for me who is still a little undecided on what I want for a first snake.So +1 vote for sticky here.


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

I second that sticky vote! Too often picture threads just get lost in the archives.. Which is a shame. I think the forum needs a picture thread that shows all the different species we have the good fortune to be able to keep and work with.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 6, 2013)

This is my little man Sebastian (Seb) 

View attachment 280751


View attachment 280754


----------



## buffcoat (Feb 6, 2013)

I really really wish y'all could sell to us here in the states. I only have 2 Aussie snakes so its not really worth putting up pics. Most of mine are in the exotic section. 

Amazing looking specimens. Please keep the pics coming. I am so envious

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zeke (Feb 6, 2013)

My albino, rsp, woma, 2 hypo coastal (boy and girl), standard coastal, bredli, 2 bhps (one pic of girl here) and my spotted python. There would be a pic of my turtle but I seem to have lost the awsome pic of him
And maybe soon a pair of stimies
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 6, 2013)

buffcoat said:


> I really really wish y'all could sell to us here in the states. I only have 2 Aussie snakes so its not really worth putting up pics. Most of mine are in the exotic section.
> 
> Amazing looking specimens. Please keep the pics coming. I am so envious
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



All Snakes are Welcome!!!  Post some photos of your exotics! You guys get to keep some stunning snakes


----------



## Heliamphora (Feb 6, 2013)

View attachment 280768
My little spotty at about six months.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 6, 2013)

Your pic didn't work Hellamphora


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 6, 2013)

John_lisa said:


> are female woma are female jungle male *woma eating my son *with female BHP me with are male BHP
> View attachment 280729
> View attachment 280730
> View attachment 280731
> ...



I thought your son was in trouble untill i read it a few times!


----------



## buffcoat (Feb 6, 2013)

I've posted most of these but I'll do it again...











Boa









Brazilian Rainbow Boa









JCP





Hognose





Woma





Grey Rat snake





Female Hognose





Corn snake



That's all for now...lol


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 6, 2013)

That grey rat snake is the cutest with its big shiny eyes 8)


----------



## n3xia (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey, there's some pretty good shots being posted! I especially liked akarsha's first one and RSPcrazy's second rough scaled pic 

Here's Salazar (children's python) when I first got him in 2008:











...and as an adult:











Python handcuffs!






And Millicent (Murray Darling carpet), who I bought about a month ago. Both pythons are 5 years old.


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 6, 2013)

snake...






and another...


----------



## Snapped (Feb 6, 2013)

Lovely snakes everybody, geez Millicent is a big beautiful girl!


Oh, my new addition, a little Tanami Woma girl (we think girl).


----------



## ShanoCoastal (Feb 6, 2013)

WOW, Floyd is a Amazing snake. I would love to have 1 in my collection. 
Shano...


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

n3xia said:


>



You've got some great shots here. I especially love this one, the combination of the snake with the tattoos and red hair is really eye-catching!

x


----------



## Tokeme (Feb 8, 2013)

*Hungry little monster*

This is my little yearling Diamond, Dutch. She's a fierce eater and so cage defensive for a little python that's never bitten anyone.
View attachment 281059


----------



## Zipidee (Feb 8, 2013)

My lad out in the sun, and (if the photo is clear enough), you might notice the beautiful opaline sheen Antaresia's often have....




Here he is, catching some rays on the old garden seat...


----------



## Baturb (Feb 8, 2013)

Just had new carpet in the lounge room today and Bundy and I are just enjoying the afternoon sun laying on the floor


----------



## reb01 (Feb 8, 2013)

heres a few


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 15, 2013)

my lot


----------



## ZackBeaven (Feb 16, 2013)

pure diamondView attachment 282102
diamond x jungle jagView attachment 282101
male bredliView attachment 282104
female bredliView attachment 282105
also i know people are gonna claim intergrade this intergrade that well its not i have seen parents and know the breeder


----------



## Kraft (Feb 16, 2013)

Israel my 9 month old jungle


----------



## jacorin (Feb 16, 2013)

here's a cpl of pics of my woma,bit ****ty tho,im no great pic taker lolol i think he's a Tanami but no sure,what do you guys think of the stripe down his back?? is it normal??


----------



## Skippii (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't know much about womas, but I'm loving the stripe down his back, Jaco! He's gorgeous.

x


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 17, 2013)

you get that stripe down there back in alot of the rock hamptons down locality womas they are very nice.


----------



## fourexes (Feb 17, 2013)

Some recent pics of my collection:

First the newest addition: Idey the Bredls (Idey Bidey!) Thanks MrBredli





My spotted mac: Red (6years):







Then my water python Bubba: (1 year this month) Thanks The_Brad


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 20, 2013)

albino shed the other day


----------



## Skippii (Feb 20, 2013)

snakefreak16 said:


> albino shed the other day



Such a beautiful snake...


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^ yep. Very jealous


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks skippii and bananapeel


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 2, 2013)

Had one of the Bredlis out today, thought I would share.


----------



## Tempest404 (Mar 2, 2013)

My Stimmy Arbok, coming out for a drink after a feed
seconds colours after a shed


----------



## izzys1 (Mar 2, 2013)

This is my juvi Stimi Izzy View attachment 283803
View attachment 283804


----------



## Joemal (Mar 2, 2013)

Couple of pics of Olive,Scrub,Coastal and Jungle .


----------



## fourexes (Mar 2, 2013)

Joemal: I bet that olive and scrub make dogs jealous at toilet time... lol


----------



## Joemal (Mar 2, 2013)

fourexes said:


> Joemal: I bet that olive and scrub make dogs jealous at toilet time... lol



Pretty much if a large food item goes in one end its safe to say its going to come out big at the other end lol.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 2, 2013)

Azzi




Sweets




Ess




X




Susan


----------



## n3xia (Mar 12, 2013)

Joemal said:


> Couple of pics of Olive,Scrub,Coastal and Jungle .


...and people were telling me my MD was huge/overweight! Those guys are massive! Haha  Do you know what they weigh?




SteveNT said:


> Azzi





SteveNT said:


> View attachment 283837



I didn't even look at your username, Steve, but when I saw this guy I knew it must be a fellow Territorian  First snake I ever held was a file snake at the Darwin Show - or was it Fred's Pass? Needless to say, he really reinforced the misconception that snakes are slimy creatures


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Joemal said:


> Pretty much if a large food item goes in one end its safe to say its going to come out big at the other end lol.


I bet you need a shovel to clean up after your snakes.


----------



## Joemal (Mar 12, 2013)

n3xia said:


> ...and people were telling me my MD was huge/overweight! Those guys are massive! Haha  Do you know what they weigh?
> 
> Scrubby weighs 15.6kg . Olive weighs 13 kgs and the Coastal a bit over 12kgs


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 12, 2013)

Here are mine: 

Jungle -





Bredli -





100% Het Darwin -





BHP - 



Olive -


----------



## n3xia (Mar 17, 2013)

Joemal said:


> n3xia said:
> 
> 
> > ...and people were telling me my MD was huge/overweight! Those guys are massive! Haha  Do you know what they weigh?
> ...


----------



## clare_ashley (Mar 17, 2013)

This is my (i think he is a coastal) python Paul. 

that is his favourite way to chill when he is out of his enclosure! He always seems to find his way around.


----------



## n3xia (Mar 17, 2013)

clare_ashley said:


> View attachment 285586
> 
> 
> This is my (i think he is a coastal) python Paul.
> ...


Photo didn't work  I think you have to add them using the 'manage attachments' button for it to work.


----------



## LaDeDah (Mar 17, 2013)

this is homer


----------



## junglecarpet (Mar 17, 2013)

My beautiful boy


----------



## christopherR (Mar 17, 2013)

This is my Boodarie Woma :lol:


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry they're not the best pics (iPhone).

First venture out since her arrival. Dora the Tanami Woma Python.


----------



## Hedge182 (Mar 17, 2013)

So many nice snakes!

Here's my first snake 11 months old bredli


----------



## davobmx (Mar 19, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Jungle -
> View attachment 284939
> ...



That BHP isunreal mate, stunning.


----------



## Stuart (Mar 19, 2013)

Hypo outside..


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 19, 2013)

Cheers Davo!

Sniper that is unreal!


----------



## squidlinc (Mar 19, 2013)

Xander my spotted at 8 months, 13 months and finally his competition for my attention, Willow 

View attachment 285734


----------



## saintanger (Mar 20, 2013)

some of mine


----------



## Skippii (Sep 29, 2013)

Floyd having a little lawn time.. He's an amusing critter, the first thing he does when he gets out on the lawn is to pop his head right up and stare for a good 10 minutes. He won't crawl or move his body an inch in that time, except to raise his head higher and stare some more. Cute, but hilarious. I really need to get some better [& more updated] photographs of it.
















x


----------



## longqi (Sep 29, 2013)

that do for now??


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow, Longqi, they are some amazing snakes. All yours, or are some just "local inhabitants"?


----------



## longqi (Sep 29, 2013)

all ones I either looked after or relocated
still got some of them
but most released


----------



## littlemay (Sep 29, 2013)

Recently my gammons stopped using his hides. Tried every 'reptile' hide under the sun. Finally bought him some cheap little rat hut. Hasn't come out in over a week.


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 29, 2013)

longqi said:


> that do for now??



OMG STOP! hahaha wow... speachless....


----------



## Skippii (Oct 8, 2013)

Floyd  [Cape York Carpet]
















x


----------



## Danieljohn96 (Oct 8, 2013)

My dads albino Darwin Carpet And my Darwin carpet


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's Frodo our murray darling

And Lily our bredli


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 9, 2013)

Cape Yorks and NT BHP pairs


----------



## Skippii (Oct 18, 2013)

Finally got an actual camera that's NOT my phone! It's about time really...

Anyway, Floyd and I took a wander down to the local cemetery to try out the new camera. He's always happy enough to be my model/guinea pig. The lichen on the old gravestones was something else, I love the texture it adds to the photos. Also, evidently I've messed around with the pictures in Photoshop a little, but nothing too crazy. Floyd still looks like Floyd (this camera picks up his colour SO much better than my phone camera ever did).
































Oh, and here's me.. Chilling out at the cemetery, as you do... (And no, I wasn't sitting on anyone's grave, I was sitting behind the gravestones)





x

- - - Updated - - -

Aand some quick shots of Sierra with the new camera (I'm still getting used to using something other than a camera phone, so bear with me)











I love how well this camera picks up the rainbow sheen out in the sun.





x

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## bigcatbeastess (Oct 23, 2013)

Our only girl, Riddle, or as we like to call her "Miss serious attitude problem"


----------



## c.wulli (Mar 30, 2014)

Heres a pic of my girl, Bliss the Stimi!


----------



## MissSunShine (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey everyone 
I am new here, You all have such beautiful snakes 
I would love to share some pictures of my babies.
I have:
* 1x Spotted Python
* 1x Jungle Python
* 1x Diamond Python
* 2x Coustal Carpet Pythons 
( sisters - A+ Bloodline )










Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------

